# Converting established tank to low tech planted?



## Cyn1k (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi All,

Sorry if I've posted this thread in the wrong place. Moderators please move this to a more appropriate location if required.

I currently have a couple of established tanks. For the most part they are stocked with the numbers of and species of fish I am happy with. Both use rock and wood, and have a sand substrate (pool filter sand). However they are decorated with fake plants as I wasn't initially interested in fussing with plants. I have since fallen in love with planted tanks (I love the planted tank pictures on this site, especially the photo journals!!). I'm trying to be a realist about it though. I do not have the time to commit to a high maintenance high tech planted tank. I believe I can comfortably manage the requirements of a low tech tank.

I'd prefer to not add another tank and was wondering what advice the community had about (slowly?) converting one of my established tanks to a low tech planted? How feasable is this? What should I be looking into (plants, substrate, lighting, fert, etc). My apologies if this has been asked and answered. I read through the very well written beginners guide but it doesn't get into low tech much.

As always, I look forward to the advice of the gtaaquaria community. Thanks!


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I've been running a 75G planted tank with great success for about 4-5 years now. I've got two T5HO bulbs, and Gravel (Amazon I think the bag said) and low light plants. I rarely add fertilizer ... I used to use Excel, and fertilizer but honestly with regular (monthly) 30% water changes its not hard to maintain a nice tank. My advice would be to only choose low light plants. I'm not sure of the substrate though I'd probably mix in some fine gravel...


----------



## Cyn1k (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Norman. Any plants you recommend in particular? Any livestock to help keep things in balance (I don't have any algae eaters, should I be getting some)?


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Congrats on wanting to join the green side 

How many gal are your tanks and what fish do you have? What lights are on them atm?


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Cyn1k said:


> Thanks for the reply Norman. Any plants you recommend in particular? Any livestock to help keep things in balance (I don't have any algae eaters, should I be getting some)?


Cyn1k: I have any Anubias, various crypts and Val's. My swords never did well but the Val's look nice. I do occasionally add pottasium as the Anubias get a deficiency sometimes and get holes in the leaves. I do have lots of driftwood in the tank...

I recommend a Siamese algae eater or a couple depending on your tank size. I used to do water changes like a fiend on a weekly basis but discovered the system does better on a less frequent schedule...

My tank is a 75G, it has a Eheim G90 filter and the largest HOB aqua clear filter you can buy. I have a four bulb T5HO fixture but only run two (old) bulbs, and the marine land expandable LED fixture (which I don't believe does much for the plants). I do have a power head running in there as well to circulate the water.

Tell us about your tank and equipment and we can try helping with advise...


----------



## Cyn1k (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi, sorry for the delay. My weekends tend to be filled with scheduled activities for my kids. This is the first moment I've had for myself!

I currently have 2 tanks as follows:

45g (tall) -- _This is the tank I think I prefer to plant_
-1 Marineland Single Bright LED 400 Lumens
-(Still have original, single T8, not sure the wattage)
-1 Fluval 206
-1 Fluval U2
-2 Med/Lg Angels
-8 black and white skirt tetras
-6 False Julii Corys

55g
-2 Marineland Single Bright LED 400 Lumens each
-(still have original T8, its a single bulb but twice the length of the one on the 45g)
-Fluval C4
-Fluval C3
-1 Med Angel
-12 Rummynose tetras
-9 Cardinal tetras
-5 Orange Laser Corys
-*still looking for the right Apisto male or pair

-Both tanks are pool filter sand substrate. (can I plant into just PFS?)
-Both tanks have single heaters and keep at approx 78 degrees
-both tanks have driftwood pieces and pagoda stone

I'd prefer to plant in the 45g (but am not married to the idea). I'd love to be able to have essentially 2 'hills' on either side with some decently tall plants separated by some 'grassland' like plains and some some wood and/or stone features, or possibly one 'hill' if space dictates that. Forgive my complete lack of any real knowledge. I am a complete newb with respects to plants. (Also, livestock in both tanks tends to change from time to time for me. If I'm really honest I do tend to lean toward high stock as opposed to low. I prefer an active tank.)

Thoughts?


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

From personal experience I would suggest not planting the tall unless you're willing to invest in a much better light. The single LED light will not be enough for any plants, especially not in the tall. I tried with a 40G tall. I used the single bright light in a planted 20G with great success (low light plants only though). I don't know how tall your 45G is, I would suggest trying the 55G with the two LED lights as I suspect it's the standard height...

I can't comment on the pool sand though sorry... I have no idea.


----------



## Cyn1k (Apr 24, 2013)

The 55g is the standard height. To put it into context the footprint of the 45g is approximately half the width, with similar depth. So there is quite a difference in height. Do you think the T8 that came with the tall tank would be better, or still not enough?


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Cyn1k said:


> The 55g is the standard height. To put it into context the footprint of the 45g is approximately half the width, with similar depth. So there is quite a difference in height. Do you think the T8 that came with the tall tank would be better, or still not enough?


I don't think that would be enough... I tried with my tank which I suspect is the same height as yours and could keep even low light plants alive. Plus you'd need several power heads in there. I battled Cyanobacteria, diatoms all the time. I finally gave up, upgraded my light and converted it into a salt water tank.

I'd use the 55G if I were you...


----------

